# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  A l'adoption Marus un chat super attachant, doux comme tout

## salambo

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Marus
*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle







 Avant larrivée du BB, Marus était un chat heureux. Dune nature calme et douce, il a mal vécu les cris et pleurs du nouveau venu. Et quand le nourrisson a grandi et pu se déplacer seul, là Marus na plus du tout supporté. Il ne savait pas où se mettre et comment échapper à ce petit être bruyant et brusque. Marus se terrait toute la journée  ne sortant de sa cachette que lorsque lenfant dormait et le foyer était redevenu calme. Mais tout a basculé le jour où de peur il a donné des coups de pattes au petit garçon trop intrépide. Marus est alors devenu indésirable. Depuis quelques semaines en famille daccueil sous lassociation Adopte Un Matou, Marus savère un chat très attachant. Il reste encore assez craintif et se cache sil y a trop de bruits de voisinage ou extérieur. Tout comme il a peur des hommes. Ses craintes sont  certainement dues à sa vie passée. Pourtant dès quil se sent à laise, Marus se transforme en une grosse boule de poils demandeuse de câlins et papouilles. Il vous parle, sinstalle sur vos genoux pour se faire dorloter. Marus sentend bien également avec les autres chats. Agé de 4,5 ans cet amour de jeune chat est visible à Paris, 10ème, sous lassociation Adopte Un Matou. Nous lui recherchons un foyer calme, sans enfant en bas âge,  avec ou non un chat, composé de préférence par des femmes car Marus a pour linstant peur des hommes. Il est proposé à ladoption : identifié (puce électronique), primo-vacciné (typhus/coryza), stérilisé, testé négatif FiV/FelV et déparasité (vers/puces). Frais dadoption : 170 . Pour toutes demandes dinformations et aller le voir adressez  soit un SMS à Laurence la présidente dAdopte Un Matou au 06 87 41 18 26 SOIT retournez nous le formulaire de pré-adoption disponible sur notre site internet www.AdopteunMatou.com.  Si votre profil correspond aux besoins évoqués pour Marus nous vous recontacterons sous 10 jours. Passé ce délai, sans réponse de notre part veuillez considérer que votre demande na pas été retenue. Par contre nous ne répondrons pas aux demandes ne correspondant pas aux critères indiqués pour lui.

----------


## salambo

Ce chat est un AMOUR SUR PATTES et personne n'appelle pour lui !!

----------


## salambo

Marus est réservé en cours d'adoption  ::

----------


## GADYNETTE

on croise tous les doigts

----------

